
Myths about Minimum Viable Product - Abishek_Muthian
https://hitstartup.com/myths-about-minimum-viable-product/
======
ragerino
For me a MVP has only to do with project management and agile methods.

The moment a MVP leaves this area, it's a product. If people present it as
MVP, they are doing a poor job or don't know what they are doing.

